# Found Some Flounder (Jax)



## joenullet (Mar 18, 2011)

Bite was on during the outgoing tide, my older son caught two nice 16 inch flatties and my 8 year old managed one of his own.


----------



## graffix338 (May 3, 2011)

Nice. Where did you catch them?


----------



## joenullet (Mar 18, 2011)

Small creek off Sister's Creek


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice job!  You should post reports in the Fishing Report section though. You'll get more response there.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

thats some good eatin right there. mud minnows on jigheads?


----------

